# William "Billy" Burns-British Gratitude



## marty422 (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm looking for anyone who may have any information about my father. He was an underage sailor until 1945, when he joined the army, and was known to be on the Tanker British Gratitude for several voyages. Due to his age, he may of gone by several first names, and for time he adopted a false last name. But I know him as William "Billy" Burns. I am also seeking stories, pictures, info about the British Gratitude in general. Specifically I've been looking for the type of life boats that were on board.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Marty
I don't know if this is the correct person 
There was a William Burns as an Apprentice on the “British Gratitude” owners were Messer’s British Tanker Co Ltd he gave his age as 16 with one years service, he signed on in barrow in Furness on the 3rd march 1943 he was 5’ – 10” in height and weight was 135 Lbs the ship arrived in New York on the 23rd April 1943 having sailed from Barrow in Furness, she was expected to sail again for Curacao on the 27th April 1943

He was againg signed on to the “British Gratitude as an Apprentice signed on in Elsmere port 13th September 1943 the ship arrived in New York on the 9th October 1943 having sailed from Liverpool, she sailed again on the 12th October 1943 for the Sea 
Ray


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Marty a little extra 
“British Gratitude” Official No 168355 The ships log and official crew agreement for the year 1943 should be in the TNA Kew in piece BT 381/1634 
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...9344&CATLN=6&Highlight=,168355&accessmethod=0

This would give his last known address and his previous ships you would need to ask for the crew agreements for the dates concerned 

Have you a date of birth and a place of birth which might help to narrow down the search
Ray


----------



## Landi (Aug 19, 2010)

British Gratitude, build in Swan Hunters, during the 1920's she had two life boats on the midships accommodation, two on the aft accommodation and I think two work boats also stationed aft, they were davit launched, wooden open boats. 

Ian.


----------

